# Kreutzer Violin Concerto



## gottachatter (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just started Kreutzer Violin Concerto No. 19.
I had never heard it before and I was wondering if anyone is familar with the piece.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

I was under the impression he only wrote studies. That would have made him a sad, sad man!


----------



## gottachatter (Feb 12, 2007)

I also thought he had only written etudes and such but he also wrote nineteen concertos.


----------

